# [Excel VBA] Datenreihen lassen sich nicht löschen



## Carndret (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich Inhalte eines Diagramms, also bereits enthaltene Datenreihen nicht löschen kann. Ich mache das folgendermaßen:

While Charts("Diagramm").SeriesCollection.Count > 0
Charts("Diagramm").SeriesCollection(1).Delete
Wend

Er gibt mir aber jedes mal diesen Fehler zurück:
Die Delete-Methode des Series-Objektes konnte nicht ausgeführt werden 

Es ist scheinbar abhängig davon wie die Daten im Diagramm enthalten sind. Allerdings ist es mir noch nicht gelungen heraus zu finden wie er es gern hätte...

Was ist also falsch daran oder wie könnte ich sonst alle Daten in einem Diagramm löschen?


----------

